# FET Double Donor



## beck11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi 
Am new to the site,and  looking for any advice/success stories. My story so far 2 own egg IVF, BFN. Had a DD in Feb BFN ( 2 day transfer). Hoping to have a FET in May i had 2 embryos to freeze. The success rate is approx 32% as opposed to a fresh cycle 60%. Just wondering if anyone has had success?
I am 43 and decided donor egg is the best option. I am attending Eugin.
Beck


----------



## tiffers35 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Beck,

Just wanted to say using DE was the best decision we ever made. We had 2 failed DE attempts in the UK (fresh and frozen) before we decided to go abroad where the success rates are so much better. We are now the proud parents of 3 beautiful children all born 2 years apart thanks to this clinic. One of my children was from a frozen embryo so although statistically your chances are lower it is still very much possible. 
Wishing you all the best. Good luck
Tiffers


----------



## beck11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi TIffers,
Thanks for the reply. A busy house for you. I wondered because it was a 2 day transfer would it be part of the reason for a Bfn. THe 2 remaining are 3 day, so hoping for a success  next time.
Beck


----------



## tiffers35 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Beck,

I think there is some debate re 2, 3 or 5 days. My clinic preferred 5 day blastocysts and so all mine were 5 days. But I think clinics do things differently.  I also recall my clinic saying it also depended on quality of eggs? I went along with whatever my clinic suggested as I felt they had the experience to make the right call. I have also heard said that any difference in transfer days was negligible? Maybe someone else on this forum has more insight than I do on this one! 
One thing that's clear is that they just don't know which embryo will work and which won't. I had 2 grade A blastocysts transferred with 2 lower grade frozen. Of the 2 transferred I lost one at 8 weeks and luckily the second made it. I therefore was a bit dubious when I went back for my frosties as I felt if the grade A one didn't work how will this - but it did. So you just can't tell I'm afraid. 

Fingers crossed for you
Tiffers xx


----------



## beck11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Tiffers
Thanks for the update. in one way i was happy with a 2 day transfer as i felt they needed "me" to bring them on so with a bhcg of 2 they had maybe implanted to some point. This had not happened in the previous 2 oeivf.
My wish would be for as early as possible to transfer  the embryos (if they survive the thawing process )and ultimately get a BFP (Such luck would be needed!!!!
All the best
Beck


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Good luck Beck. I think both can work. I had two BFNs - one fresh, one FET at a clinic in UK, then 2013 got a BFP with 3rd attempt - different UK clinic and different donors - now 28 weeks pregnant! So delighted.
Just to clarify about success rates though - the UK clinics have more stringent criteria to follow to claim success rates, which is why they sometimes appear lower. The HFEA are very clear on this. Clinics abroad don't have the same restrictions, which is why they can sometimes claim high rates(not saying they're not successful, but just to put it in perspective - they also don't have restrictions on how many embryos to implant). The UK clinics class a success as a heartbeat at 7 week scan, whereas the clinics abroad class success as a BFP result on blood test or POAS, even if it does not subsequently develop to get a scan at 7 weeks.
Deb


----------



## beck11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Deb
Thanks for the reply. Its good to hear there are there are  protocols in place. I am with a clinic in Spain and they have been very good and informative. Did you change anything for your 3rd attempt or it seems it can be down to luck. Best wishes for the remainder of your pregnancy.
Beck


----------



## beck11 (Apr 8, 2014)

HI 
Some good news had  FET on 4/5/14 and day 14 today was a BFP tested with FR !!! Had b-hcg done today and a repeat due on Monday next.  No results yet...
Hoping all will go well in terms of results...am being cautiously optimistic...  
Its a tough road at all times......
Best of luck to everyone else
Beck


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Great news Beck, it's always good to hear good news on this site.  I too had success at Eugin with DE and now have a delightful 16 month old daughter.

I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy

Morag


----------

